# How pregnant am I?



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got a BFP with a blood test 15 days post 5 day blasto transfer.  When I asked my gp he said i was maybe 3 weeks but other people have said that you count 2 weeks before egg collection date which would make me 4 weeks and 3 days. That sounds more like it otherwise Im due a period next week and i thought I was passed that worrying bit.  Hope you can help, would be nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, you usually count from the day of your last period, ao two weeks before egg collection would be about right, you don't usually even know you are pregnant when we say it's 3 weeks! You'll have a dating scan that will give you a definite date, but the 4 weeks sounds right for now,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks.x


----------

